# [amuled] Arghh impossible a faire tourner amuled et amulewe

## lva30

Je n'arrive pas à faire tourner amuled et son amuleweb  :Sad: 

Tout ce que j'obtiens c'est :

 * Starting aMule Daemon ...

 * aMule daemon can't be started! Check logfile: /var/log/amuled.log      [ ok ]

mais ya rien dans /var/log/amuled.log  :Sad:  Je comprends pas

Voici mon amule.conf de /home/p2p/.amule

[eMule]

AppVersion=aMule CVS

Nick=http://www.aMule.org

QueueSizePref=50

MaxUpload=0

MaxDownload=0

SlotAllocation=2

Port=6600

UDPPort=6601

UDPDisable=0

Autoconnect=1

MaxSourcesPerFile=300

MaxConnections=5000

MaxConnectionsPerFiveSeconds=20

RemoveDeadServer=1

DeadServerRetry=2

ServerKeepAliveTimeout=0

Reconnect=1

Scoresystem=1

Serverlist=0

AddServersFromServer=1

AddServersFromClient=1

SafeServerConnect=0

AutoConnectStaticOnly=0

UPnPEnabled=0

UPnPTCPPort=50000

SmartIdCheck=1

ConnectToKad=1

ConnectToED2K=1

TempDir=/mnt/raid/amule/in

IncomingDir=/mnt/raid/amule/out

ICH=1

AICHTrust=0

CheckDiskspace=1

MinFreeDiskSpace=1

AddNewFilesPaused=0

PreviewPrio=0

ManualHighPrio=0

FullChunkTransfers=1

StartNextFile=0

StartNextFileSameCat=0

FileBufferSizePref=16

DAPPref=1

UAPPref=1

OSDirectory=/root/.aMule/

OnlineSignature=0

OnlineSignatureUpdate=5

EnableTrayIcon=0

MinToTray=0

ConfirmExit=0

StartupMinimized=0

3DDepth=10

ToolTipDelay=1

ShowOverhead=0

ShowInfoOnCatTabs=0

ShowRatesOnTitle=0

VerticalToolbar=0

VideoPlayer=

VideoPreviewBackupped=1

StatGraphsInterval=3

statsInterval=30

DownloadCapacity=350

UploadCapacity=40

StatsAverageMinutes=5

VariousStatisticsMaxValue=100

SeeShare=2

FilterLanIPs=1

ParanoidFiltering=1

IPFilterAutoLoad=1

IPFilterURL=

FilterLevel=127

FilterMessages=0

FilterAllMessages=0

MessagesFromFriendsOnly=0

MessageFromValidSourcesOnly=1

FilterWordMessages=0

MessageFilter=

ShareHiddenFiles=0

AutoSortDownloads=0

NewVersionCheck=0

ExecOnCompletion=0

ExecOnCompletionCommand=sh -c '~/example.sh "%FILE" %HASH'

Language=fr_FR

SplitterbarPosition=75

YourHostname=

DateTimeFormat=%A, %x, %X

IndicateRatings=1

AllcatType=0

ShowAllNotCats=0

DisableKnownClientList=0

DisableQueueList=0

MaxMessageSessions=50

Address=

SmartIdState=0

DropSlowSources=0

StatColor0=4194304

StatColor1=16761024

StatColor2=8454016

StatColor3=53760

StatColor4=32768

StatColor5=8421631

StatColor6=200

StatColor7=140

StatColor8=16750230

StatColor9=12583104

StatColor10=8454143

StatColor11=0

StatColor12=8454016

StatColor13=53760

StatColor14=32768

TableOrderingServer=0 0, 

TableWidthsServer=150,140,25,150,25,40,45,60,40,40,80

TableOrderingDownload=0 0, 

TableWidthsDownload=260,60,65,65,65,170,50,55,70,110,220,220

TableOrderingUploads=0 0, 

TableWidthsUploads=150,275,100,60,65,60,60,110,100,100,100

TableOrderingShared=0 0, 

TableWidthsShared=250,100,50,70,220,100,100,120,100,120,120,220

[FakeCheck]

Browser=0

BrowserTab=1

CustomBrowser=

[Proxy]

ProxyEnableProxy=0

ProxyType=0

ProxyName=

ProxyPort=1080

ProxyEnablePassword=0

ProxyUser=

ProxyPassword=

[WebServer]

Enabled=0

Password=

PasswordLow=

Port=4711

UseGzip=1

UseLowRightsUser=0

PageRefreshTime=120

Template=

[ExternalConnect]

AcceptExternalConnections=1

ECAddress=

ECPort=4712

ECPassword=f5bbbf89eba3b45b9d348789d944759c

ShowProgressBar=1

ShowPercent=0

UseSrcSeeds=0

UseSecIdent=1

IpFilterOn=1

[Razor_Preferences]

FastED2KLinksHandler=1

FullQueueSources=0

HighQueueRankingSources=0

HighQueueRanking=1200

AutoDropTimer=240

NoNeededSourcesHandling=2

MAIN_X_POS=32

MAIN_Y_POS=32

MAIN_X_SIZE=800

MAIN_Y_SIZE=600

SRV_SPLITTER_POS=463

[SkinGUIOptions]

UseSkinFile=0

SkinFile=

[Statistics]

MaxClientVersions=0

TotalDownloadedBytes=1187840

TotalUploadedBytes=5246806

[GUI]

[GUI/TransferWnd]

Splitter=399

ShowClientList=1

PLIZ ma mule me manque...

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

Fais des recherches avec le moteur du forum , tu devrais trouver des indices , cependant , il y a longtemps que je n'utilise plus amule(d) pour mldonkey(CVS) qui est plus approprié pour tourner en démon et qui se gère facilement par une interface web !

                                                                          @ +

----------

## Enlight

Alors là je plussoie tout ce que je peux, sans vouloir troller, tout le monde à des merdes avec amule (je vois que des topics là dessus en ce moment) chez moi ça a été vite vu, j'suis allé dans la section documentations du forum j'ai suivi le how-to de kwenspc pour mldonkey... et je suis un home heureux.

----------

## El_Goretto

Il y a 2 prérequis pour utiliser amuled.

Configurer amule une fois normalement avec le client et GUI classique (et l'exporter dans le .amule dans le home de l'utilisateur p2p) et configurer les services amuled dans conf.d.

Je ne plussois pas du tout Enlight (pour une fois  :Smile: ) sur ce coup. Ca se compte en années, le temps depuis mon dernier crash avec amule. Pour dire, il est même hébergé par ma gentoo hardened (qui ne doit ses reboots que pour MAJ de noyau).

----------

## lva30

Après installation de mldonkey, je m'apperçois que je suis très content et cela déclenche en moi des "torrents" de bonheur. 

Gloria mldonkey hourra hourra hourra (3 fois)

Merci pour le conseil

----------

## Enlight

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Il y a 2 prérequis pour utiliser amuled.
> 
> Configurer amule une fois normalement avec le client et GUI classique (et l'exporter dans le .amule dans le home de l'utilisateur p2p) et configurer les services amuled dans conf.d.
> 
> Je ne plussois pas du tout Enlight (pour une fois ) sur ce coup. Ca se compte en années, le temps depuis mon dernier crash avec amule. Pour dire, il est même hébergé par ma gentoo hardened (qui ne doit ses reboots que pour MAJ de noyau).

 

Je sais pas quelle version t'as mais pour ma part amule à même pas compilé sur amd64, et j'ai pas vu de fix évident alors jai zappé.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je sais pas quelle version t'as mais pour ma part amule à même pas compilé sur amd64, et j'ai pas vu de fix évident alors jai zappé.

 

Toutes depuis que ma gentoo est gentoo  :Smile:  (en ~x86)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Cela fait plus de 6 mois que j'utilise la version CVS de mldonkey sans aucun soucis...Une fois que tu as bien configuré le fichier downloads.ini  et ton parfeu , c'est du pur bonheur...Quand tu as gouté à ML...Sinon si tu ne veux pas utiliser la version CVS , un :

```
echo "net-p2P/mldonkey ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 pour la dernière release...(tu ajustes le keyword si tu es en 64bit).

Le site mldonkey regorge d'infos même si c'est en anglais , ça vaut le coup d'oeil :

http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Main_Page

D'autres liens :

http://wiki.macdk.com/GuideMLnet

http://www.ratiatum.com/wiki/index.php/MLDonkey

                                                                          @+

----------

## lva30

M'en va tester cette version cvs... j'étais sur la cvs de amule avant... mais par contre je dl pas vite sur mldonkey... ptete un pbme de parametrage. Pourtant je suis en hiId..

Bizarre. Je teste la cvs dès la victoire de la france ;p

----------

## El_Goretto

Juste un petit mot (même si bien spûr, il est hors de question de troller, comme on l'a déjà dit dans ce thread, mmm...).

Je suis le premier à jeter la pierre à un programme mal foutu, ou archi bugé. Je suis aussi friand de découvertes logicielles (gentoo or not gentoo, c'est tout vu).

Mais je voudrais mettre le doigt sur cette tendance un peu débianiste (du point de l'archétype qu'un gentooiste a de cette distro  :Smile: ) que ce forum est en train de développer vis-à-vis d'amule, vis à vis de mldonkey qui-est-un-ancien-projet-que-c'est-du-lourd-et-du-sérieux. Condamner amule parce qu'il ne tourne pas en archi 64... je ne voudrais pas citer la pallanquée de projet dont ca a été le cas (tiens, mais je suis sûr qu'on en a d'autres encore actuellement, et pas des seconds couteaux).

Ensuite, s'il faut reconnaitre qu'il y a eu qqs scripts buggés (propre à l'ebuild gentoo comme les init.d) qui se corrigent en qqs secondes, et qu'il faut bien accorder ses USE entre wxGTK et amule, et bien au niveau des fonctionnalités et de la stabilité, je suis plus qu'enthousiaste.Le mode core séparé de la GUI est pleinement fonctionnel (au choix: webserver, amulcmd en ligne de commande, ou amuleGUI en GTK2). Pour pinailler, on va dire qu'on ne peut pas encore chater via ed2k avec la remoteGUI, mais franchement... Et je le répète, ca suit sans soucis un uptime conséquent.

Alors quoi?

MLDonkey, si c'est pour faire que du réseau ed2k (et du kademlia), à mon avis ca se vaut largement. Je ne trolle pas en disant qu'amule est mieux, simplement, que casser du sucre sur le dos du projet amule est bien injuste, vu la qualité du résultat.

Et puis j'aurais bien envie de rire moqueusement  du gentooiste qui se plaint d'un ebuild délicat à compiler sur son OS... 

Ah zut, sale bête... "Kiki, au pieds!!". Non c'est pas un troll qui vient de péter sa laisse, c'est un gros, euh, lapin d'Australie. Si si.

----------

## man in the hill

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Juste un petit mot (même si bien spûr, il est hors de question de troller, comme on l'a déjà dit dans ce thread, mmm...).
> 
> Mais je voudrais mettre le doigt sur cette tendance un peu débianiste (du point de l'archétype qu'un gentooiste a de cette distro ) que ce forum est en train de développer vis-à-vis d'amule, vis à vis de mldonkey qui-est-un-ancien-projet-que-c'est-du-lourd-et-du-sérieux. Condamner amule parce qu'il ne tourne pas en archi 64... j
> 
> Alors quoi?
> ...

 

Tu as archi raison mais je suis passé de debian à gentoo et je ne pourrais plus revenir volontairement à debian...Ce n'est pas pour autant que je dénigre debian ou amule , c'est juste une question de préférence et d'affinités parce que l'on a le choix...Il y a sûrement des individus qui adorent amule sur ce forum. Ds la théorie mldonkey a plus de chance de récupérer des sources en se connectant à plusieurs serveurs  mais en réalité je ne saurais te dire si cela fait vraiment la diff...Pas besoin de troller   :Wink: 

                                                                          @ +

----------

## lva30

rhaa je dépasse pas 5Ko en sortie et en entrée. Pourtant je suis en highID et j'ai modifié mon /home/p2p/mldonkey/downloads.ini... je capte pas la.

----------

